# Can anyone answer any of my questions? Soo confused



## lauraellac1981 (Mar 1, 2011)

HI,

Me and my family want to move to Canada. My husband is a scaffolder. I have read that they are called carpenters over there... Is this true? Is this a skilled trade then? Im sooo confused. If we cant get in through our work options, is there anyway at all we can get into Canada if we are not a skilled worker. What other options are there? Does anybody know? We have a property in England which we are going to sell and move with. We would rent first in Canada, not buy. ANY HELPERS PLEASE XXX


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lauraellac1981 said:


> HI,
> 
> Me and my family want to move to Canada. My husband is a scaffolder. I have read that they are called carpenters over there... Is this true? Is this a skilled trade then? Im sooo confused. If we cant get in through our work options, is there anyway at all we can get into Canada if we are not a skilled worker. What other options are there? Does anybody know? We have a property in England which we are going to sell and move with. We would rent first in Canada, not buy. ANY HELPERS PLEASE XXX


I have done a fair amount of reading on the immigration requirements and have never seen scaffolders linked in any way to carpenters. To my way of thinking a carpenter works with wood and a scaffolder constructs with metal devices to aid in the construction and repair of buildings.
Now carpenters trades are on THE LIST but I see no reference to scaffolders. It appears you will require to get pre-arranged employment and, if successful, apply for a 2 year Temporary Work Visa (TWP).


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

I currently work in the manufacturing field. We have several "scaffolding" people who work at our site. These scaffolding people are in charge of putting together metal pipes and cross-members on which wooden planks or platforms are laid across so people can work at elevated heights. 

Carpenters (in Canada) generally work with wood and are usually associated with building houses or other buildings which are generally made of wood products.


----------



## lauraellac1981 (Mar 1, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I have done a fair amount of reading on the immigration requirements and have never seen scaffolders linked in any way to carpenters. To my way of thinking a carpenter works with wood and a scaffolder constructs with metal devices to aid in the construction and repair of buildings.
> Now carpenters trades are on THE LIST but I see no reference to scaffolders. It appears you will require to get pre-arranged employment and, if successful, apply for a 2 year Temporary Work Visa (TWP).


Thank you for your help xx


----------

